# Time capsule + iTunes + Mobile me



## mandrak134 (4 Mai 2009)

Je souhaiterai votre avis sur la faisabilité suivante :
Je souhaite acheter une time Capsule pour y déposer ma bibliothèque iTunes afin de libérer l'espace disque de mon macbook et utiliser l'option Back to my Mac (via Mobile Me) pour pouvoir avoir accès à ma bibliothèque de n'importe où depuis mon portable.

Est-ce que mon apple TV va bien retrouvez la bibliothèque qui est sur le time Capsule ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## pim (4 Mai 2009)

À priori, oui   En fait à partir du moment où tu arrives à ouvrir iTunes, c'est bon c'est parti pour une synchro avec l'Apple TV.

En revanche en pratique ça va te ralentir beaucoup ton réseau, tous ces fichiers qui font des allers-retours par les airs (je veux dire, en WiFi). Personnellement je préfère nettement pour mon MacBook Air au disque oh combien étriqué, utiliser un disque USB sur lequel je recopie intégralement toute ma bibliothèque iTunes - cela m'évite d'avoir à attendre 3 secondes juste quand je veux passer au morceau suivant...


----------



## mandrak134 (5 Mai 2009)

J'avais omis quelques détails :
l'Apple TV est branché en réseau éthernet filaire, et le time capsule ferait office de routeur.
Le Wifi ne servirait que pour surfer.


----------



## pim (5 Mai 2009)

Ça va beaucoup mieux aller, le top serait que tu puisse aussi mettre ton iMac en Ethernet - et là tout d'un coup le WiFi ne sert plus à rien 

Sérieusement, le débit en Ethernet (avec des câbles pas trop long quand même  ) ça va bien marcher


----------



## mandrak134 (6 Juin 2009)

Non seulement ça marche mais en plus on peut modifier la bibliothèque depuis n'importe quel Mac du réseau (Film, photos mais aussi applications pour iPhone). Du coup n'importe quel apps achetée sur n'importe quel iPhone apparaît et peut être synchronisé avec un autre iPhone (pas d'achat en double)


----------

